# Umstellen von Kostenlos auf VIP



## Gast1651525802 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bitte eine Frage.

Ich habe gestern Herr der Ringe Online mal wieder runtergeladen und einen Character erstellt. Momentan spiele ich "kostenlos". Nun möchte ich auf VIP umsteigen.

Es gibt ein Angebot für 8,99 Euro pro Monat wenn man ein 3-Monats-Abo abschließt. Was ich nun gerne wissen möchte ist, wie stelle ich das genau an? Muss ich eine Time Card hinzufügen und zusätzlich noch das VIP-Abo bezahlen?

Oder lohnt sich das VIP-Abo erst wenn man zumindest sich eine weitere Erweiterung gekauft hat. (Minen von Moria oder Schatten von Angmat)

Würde mich über etwas Hilfe sehr freuen.

lg Imradil


----------



## Füchtella (16. Januar 2012)

Huhu,

ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz.

Die Gamte Time Card *ist* die Vip-Mitgliedschaft, und zwar für besagte 3 Monate. Wobei mir das Angebot recht niedrig vorkommt. Müsste eigentlich teurer sein für 3 Monate.

Und ob sich das lohnt oder nicht kannst nur du selbst entscheiden.

Die Vip-Mitgliedschaft schaltet dir sämtliche Quests in sämtlichen Spielgebieten (Addons ausgenommen) frei, "lohnt" sich nach Meinung vileler also grad während du noch durch eben diese Gebiete levelst.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (16. Januar 2012)

Okay verstehe. Also das Angebot war 8,99 monatlich wenn man ein 3-Monate Abo abschließt, sprich 26,97.

Dann versuche ich das mal 

Zu dem Angebot http://www.lotro.com/news/latestnews/986-become-a-vip


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2012)

Du loggst dich auf https://myaccount.turbine.com ein und trägst entweder die Gametimecard ein oder bezahlst via Kreditkarte.


----------



## HannesHans (23. Januar 2012)

Hey, ich würde gerne ebenfalls von F2P auf VIP umstellen.

Unter MyAccount scheint es dieses Angebot für 9,99$ nicht mehr zu geben. 

Ist die Aktion schon vorbei?

Was wäre sonst die preiswerteste Methode für einen VIP Acc.?

Ich wollte über Paysafecard bezahlen. Das wären 27,92Euro für 60 Tage.


MfG


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2012)

Ich kann immer noch ein 3-Monatsabo abschließen für 26,97€ (8,99€/Monat). Die 8,99 gelten für 3,6 und 12 Monats-Abos.


----------



## Playka (28. Januar 2012)

Imo ist es am sinnvollsten, am Anfang mal gratis zu spielen, weil ihr von VIP keine Vorteile außer den Turbine Points habt, und die kosten alleine weniger als das VIP Abo.
Sobald ihr die drei Startgebietet (wo die Quests ja dabei sind), durchhabt, könnt ihr gucken, ob ihr umstellen wollt.
Die Vorteile sind: Bis zu Moria (lvl 50) ist alles mit dabei, also alle Quests etc, ihr habt keine Beschränkungen beim Geld und den Taschen (das braucht ihr aber für die Startgebiete eh noch nicht) und ihr bekommt halt die 500 TP pro Monat.
Moria, Düsterwald, Isengard und im Herbst Rohan (also die Erweiterungen) müsst ihr jeweils dazukaufen, das geht aber, glaub ich, auch mit TP, die ihr eben zusammensparen und durch Taten im Spiel verdienen könnt.
Imo zahlt sich VIP später schon aus, nur muss ich ehrlich sagen, ich hab noch nie ohne gespielt, weil ich vorher nen Lifetime-Account hatte und jetzt halt Lifetime-VIP bin, ich kauf nur manchmal extra TP dazu für diverse Sachen oder wenn Aktionen sind.


----------

